# Golden paraphernalia with HUNT/FIELD golden images?



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Not really a hunt/field question, but I figured if any group would know the answer, it's this one. 

Does anyone know of a source for golden-themed paraphernalia (coffee cups, t-shirts, calendars, etc.) that has images of FIELD/HUNT goldens instead of the conformation type?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good idea to search all sources and pick from field type. A friend got me a mug this way. Also take a pic and have the work done to your tastes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may be able to have something custom made for you from a Vendor on Etsy.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Even those of us with hunt style Golden's are always looking for things. I bought the No. 2 Delaware Duck Stamp print a few years ago because it featured a field golden that looked just like mine. I'm from Delaware and I just had to have it.  After speaking to the artist I found out I'd been watching the dog in the photo and his owners breeding program for quite some time. 

Sometimes you get lucky. I recently bought two shirts from I think Country Cotton that featured field golden's. 

Mark Atwater - UpClosePhoto.com sells beautiful prints. (His dog was on my Delaware Duck Stamp Print) I honestly don't buy the prints because I have pictures of my dogs. I would love to have him photograph my dogs someday. He gets the best shots.

Etsy has some stuff.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Talk to Anney- k9design on this forum- she makes magnets that are stellar and last forever even thru snow and beating sunshine, and decals now too.. and cups, shirts etc.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You could even just add .com to the end of my user name


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Anney makes great stuff! I have a blanket with a field golden on it that I found around Christmas at Walmart.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Check your local GRCA Golden Retriever Club, they have a section on Golden themed stuff...


----------

